# Favorite Gift for Christmas



## Mitch86 (Dec 6, 2021)

Here is my favorite gift for Christmas:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08Z8C1HQ7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's a great electric jar opener.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

Mitch86 said:


> Here is my favorite gift for Christmas:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08Z8C1HQ7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


it says 'unavailable'


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

_Hammacher Schlemmer _is another brand that has one that looks the same, and might be at Walmart, JC Penney and other places, too.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 6, 2021)

Mitch86 said:


> Here is my favorite gift for Christmas:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08Z8C1HQ7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


What a great idea.  I want one.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> What a great idea. I want one.



I do too.  

Is this where we put our name on someone's list for it?


----------



## Mitch86 (Dec 6, 2021)

Just click the link and buy it at Amazon!  I plan on sending one to everyone on my Christmas card list instead of a Christmas card this year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

Mitch86 said:


> Just click the link and buy it at Amazon!  I plan on sending one to everyone on my Christmas card list instead of a Christmas card this year.


it's no longer available on Amazon..


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2021)

I had a similar one for years.  It was great.


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2021)

There’s a Robo Twist one on the Amazon. Ca site.  $30. 

It’s a “As Seen on TV” product so may be available in those stores.


----------



## Shero (Dec 6, 2021)

Sounds a bit corny, but then again I like corny.
My favorite gift at Christmas is to open our house to all. To give hospitality and to hopefully bring some joy. Have a blessed day!


----------



## Remy (Dec 7, 2021)

I have had jars that I swore I'd never be able to get open. Eventually I have been able to but it was a struggle and took some time. This is a good idea.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> it's no longer available on Amazon..


It's available on my Amazon.  I almost ordered it.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

I heard that Amazon had some sort of computer problem, today.
Perhaps it was *due* to so many SF members *all* ordering *this* item at the *same *time?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> It's available on my Amazon.  I almost ordered it.


on the link in the OP, it says it's currently unavailable...


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> on the link in the OP, it says it's currently unavailable...


It’s probably your location.  Sometimes it says that when I look at a US site and it knows I’m in Canada.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Jules said:


> It’s probably your location.  Sometimes it says that when I look at a US site and it knows I’m in Canada.


How odd, usually if something isn't available to the uk from the .com site it would just say doesn't ship to the UK.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 8, 2021)

I have been using one of these for years.  Its not the same brand but I got it at Walmart.  You can also get them at medical supply stores for the handicapped.


----------



## Mitch86 (Dec 22, 2021)

Just 3 days to Christmas as I post this recommendation of all my favorite Christmas gifts:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B096BHLJ7V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B099GCGS1S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZXN3XO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## David777 (Dec 22, 2021)

Please gift me...*5 pounds of peanut butter fudge*

https://www.amazon.com/Handmade-Fudge-Loaf-Peanut-Butter/dp/B00SK52KIC/ref=asc_df_B00SK52KIC


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 22, 2021)

I think the nicest gifts to receive are ones that are home-made like pickles and jams, cakes etc.  But I got lazy this year and didn't do anything.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2021)

They also sell it on QVC or HSN.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2021)

David777 said:


> Please gift me...*5 pounds of peanut butter fudge*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Handmade-Fudge-Loaf-Peanut-Butter/dp/B00SK52KIC/ref=asc_df_B00SK52KIC


Used to make this every year for certain people.  It was their fav!


----------

